
CBC threatens podcast app makers, argues that RSS readers violate copyright - dredmorbius
http://boingboing.net/2016/11/08/cbc-threatens-podcast-app-make.html
======
dredmorbius
Canda's _Financial Post_ have picked up the story, a submission of that is in
the HN queue as well:

[http://business.financialpost.com/news/cbc-threatens-
podcast...](http://business.financialpost.com/news/cbc-threatens-podcast-app-
developer-for-using-publicly-available-content-suggests-license-fee-
model?__lsa=02c6-f65a)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12904489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12904489)

(Original submitter)

------
anonbanker
There's no precedent for ruling that linking to public content (CBC's
podcasts), from a public entity (CBC) using an open standard (RSS) over a
public network (UN controls the internet now) can in any way violate
copyright.

They know they'll lose in court, but that isn't stopping someone from sending
out the threats.

------
desireco42
F them, is nothing sacred.

------
smkellat
Apparently there is a need for extreme monetization at any cost?

